# Removable Trolling Motor Bracket



## Birdsall (Sep 24, 2008)

Deck Mount Trolling Motor Bracket  








Birdsall’s Trolling Motor bracket simplifies the mounting of your trolling motor. The removable deck plate mounts to any flat deck area with a permanent 3/8” x 5 1/2” diameter deck plate. The removable mount then bolts to the deck plate. The unit is constructed of marine grade aluminum. It is available in anodized black or clear. The motor mounting area is black high density plastic. This Birdsall product will give years of trouble free service. Mount, Including deck plate 
http://www.birdsallmarine.com/deck-mount-trolling-motor-bracket-p-267.html

Birdsall Marine Design
1-800-832-1772
530 Nottingham Blvd.
West Palm Beach, FL
33405


----------

